

Microsoft Tries to Promote Windows 8 Without Hurting Windows 7 Sales - SlipperySlope
http://www.pcworld.com/article/257503/microsoft_tries_to_promote_windows_8_without_hurting_windows_7_sales.html

======
SlipperySlope
I don't really see a problem here.

Windows 8 will be a very disruptive upgrade for enterprise users due the
greatly changed Metro UI. I think enterprises will instead focus on migrating
desktops from Windows XP to Windows 7.

Many pundits think that the real problem for Microsoft will be the slow sales
of Windows 8 for enterprise desktops.

